# where do you put your hand tools?



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok carpenters, framers,roofers what do u use to carry/ hold your hand tools that don't stay in your belt?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Veto pro pac XXL


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea right now I have a 22" tote i think with my worm drive and hand tools takes longer then I like to find what I'm looking for. Any one build any thing for there hand tools?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Used to use a Veto XL.

Now I group hand tools into their appropriate systainer kit.

I have one just for misc. hand tools.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I put mine in the toolbox on my truck.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

DANG MINE ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE:blink: I'm thinking of the bag too? was looking at the Husky with the wheels on it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Bucket Boss


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I use Husky tool bags. One for larger, one for smaller and one for oddballs.

I also have toolboxes for specific tasks. ie. electrical, plumbing

Did I mention I have mass quantities of hand tools?:whistling


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

vos said:


> Yea right now I have a 22" tote i think with my worm drive and hand tools takes longer then I like to find what I'm looking for. Any one build any thing for there hand tools?


 Its not about trying to find it when you need it.

Its about putting it back where it belongs when you are done with it.

I'm sure that is how BCC stays organized.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a six drawer tool chest bolted to the floor to organize the tools...and a small tool bag which sits on top of the chest which I can load up and use for toting the tools around, but typically use a 2g or 5g bucket for carrying stuff in/out


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I have two of these. One for back up tools that I keep in the car, the other is in the house that holds my back ups for my back ups haha.










Then I have a smaller 10" one for drill bits.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Vetos.

I use the XL and XL-LT.

The XL-LT was a terrible choice as it was designed by someone who had never used one in their life.  Good concept, terrible execution.

I think I'l dump both for an LC.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I use the veto LC and and love the size. its a good size so when its full its still lift-able. i had an xxl-f and pulled my back one day carrying it around.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The LC is perfect. The weight of the XL doesn't kill me but its just a little too long and likes to WACK door frames when I have it tossed over my shoulder.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 2 of these and 2 bucket boss'......and a s#!t load of hand tools scattered all over still.:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the tools that hardly ever get brought out are in a toolbox sitting in the shed, 

siding hand tools are in a husky brand open top toolbag, odd hand tools for framing and icf are in a grocery store tote, finish hand tools are in a small open top toolbag. my various hand tools which i might need at the odd time or newer tools for backup are in a clc bag similar to the veto


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

also what hand tools do you have and for what task?


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

vos said:


> also what hand tools do you have and for what task?


I have a similar question I need to rig up a finnish bag, what tools would be in there:blink:
1= coping saw
2= chisels
3= hinge jig/?? what kind should i get
4=:shifty:idk


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

In the trailer.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

SDC I tried that setup once, but didn't like it. Unless you pull right up to the work area it seams to waste time loading and unloading tools. Go into trailer find something to put tools in oh there is a bucket grab that. Put the tools in it that you will be useing, walk to work area. Start working forget that screw driver. Walk back to trailer grab one screw driver. Walk back to work area, now get to work.

With the Veto open trailer grab the heaviest damn bag in the world heft in on your shoulder. Walk over to work area, bash a doorway on the way over. Get to work area start working. Have everything at hand and no more trips to the trailer.

Cole


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one large 20 something inch bag with my most common used tools. Inside that one i have my service belt used for finishing work or minor troubleshooting. I just recently started to get more organized..over the summer we were so busy tools didnt get put back right. I have noticed jobs are going so much better and faster now. So, much so im considering a rate increase this summer.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Bucket Boss


Buckets suck! Too Heavy! And no way to carry without walking with your back all out of whack! I just switched to the Husky 20" Pro Tool Bag and the Husky 17" Pro Tool Bag.


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive been laid off since late November, but when I did work I used this. I got it shortly before getting laid off. Love it. I looked at the Veto's but chose this instead.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

jegolopolli said:


> Ive been laid off since late November, but when I did work I used this. I got it shortly before getting laid off. Love it. I looked at the Veto's but chose this instead.


 Do you work in a bike store now? Park tools are damn pricey.

Cole


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Do you work in a bike store now? Park tools are damn pricey.
> 
> Cole


No, but I used to part time to facilitate the purchase of a bike and tools.

And yes, Park Tools are pricey. Some of it is worth it but some of it is a rip off. Their wrenches for example, you are better off with Craftsman because of the warranty.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I keep all my good hand tools in these. Drywall stuff etc. in bucket bosses.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm still using milk crates.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Buckets suck! Too Heavy! And no way to carry without walking with your back all out of whack! I just switched to the Husky 20" Pro Tool Bag and the Husky 17" Pro Tool Bag.
> 
> View attachment 44713


How is a bucket heavy? The weight is nothing to do with the bucket but the amount of tools that are in it. If you took the tools from my bucket and put them in that husky tool bag it would be even heavier than the bucket setup. Can't say I have had a problem with the weight though. 99% of the time I have something in my other hand that balances me out like systainers, radio or wobble light.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use the bucket boss extreme gear big daddy for my every day hand tools and small drill. I have 4 other bags all seperated for different things, all husky bags that I grew out of. Really looking into a veto soon.


----------



## mcmullan (Mar 25, 2011)

I put all my tools that are not in my belt in a bucket boss or 2 lol and my job trailer.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> SDC I tried that setup once, but didn't like it. Unless you pull right up to the work area it seams to waste time loading and unloading tools. Go into trailer find something to put tools in oh there is a bucket grab that. Put the tools in it that you will be useing, walk to work area. Start working forget that screw driver. Walk back to trailer grab one screw driver. Walk back to work area, now get to work.
> 
> With the Veto open trailer grab the heaviest damn bag in the world heft in on your shoulder. Walk over to work area, bash a doorway on the way over. Get to work area start working. Have everything at hand and no more trips to the trailer.
> 
> Cole


I got to say to each their own....the reason there are so many options :thumbsup: 

I have "bucket boss" and "Husky Bags" and tool boxes for certain tasks also, for when I need to bring many things at once. But I don't want to lug around every screwdriver, handsaw, wrench, every color tin snip, plumb bob, and so on....if I am installing a pre-hung door...I grab what I need, not everything I have :whistling.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I use a bucket boss and some totes but this is my grab and go box


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had to put the Veto back in service.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Came crawling back to Veto eh systainer boy? :laughing:


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Over the years still using 5 gallon buckets and of course my Quick Belt System! Pre-load my tools and materials for each job at hand. Stored and organized every time. Gotta love it! :thumbup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I have many bags, tool boxes, and sortainers that all the tools go into. 



vos said:


> also what hand tools do you have and for what task?


:blink:
Do you want me to list them all?
I use a pipe wrench to tighten nuts and beat pipes (only if they're being bad). :jester:



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have a similar question I need to rig up a finnish bag, what tools would be in there:blink:
> 1= coping saw
> 2= chisels
> 3= hinge jig/?? what kind should i get
> 4=:shifty:idk


Are you joking?
Japanese flush-cut saw, accuscribe, profile gauge, some type of angle finder, moulding pry bar, mini pry, mini square, plane, rasps, file, nail sets, shims...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

William James said:


> Are you joking?
> Japanese flush-cut saw, accuscribe, profile gauge, some type of angle finder, moulding pry bar, mini pry, mini square, plane, rasps, file, nail sets, shims...


 No i wasn't, sorry bout that:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

katoman said:


> I keep all my good hand tools in these. Drywall stuff etc. in bucket bosses.


Damn Kato, those things from the Titanic? 

If I put my hand tools in some of those big boxes, I'd never lift it :laughing:.

Anyway, most of my regulars seem to hang out in a bucket or milk crates or in the tool boxes on the truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I was the same way DWB. Finish guys have all sorts of cool little do-dads. Tiny planers, chisel sharpeners, little angle finders. The first time I did a real stain grade trim pack for a buddy I got why they have all those cute little gizmos. Skillsaws cope like s*it


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ubenhad4 said:


> I was the same way DWB. Finish guys have all sorts of cool little do-dads. Tiny planers, chisel sharpeners, little angle finders. The first time I did a real stain grade trim pack for a buddy I got why they have all those cute little gizmos. Skillsaws cope like s*it


Yea Thanks,,,, I've been workin on some BYU staff housing, doing fill n paint trim. Thank goodness:blink: I own a very cheep chop saw and the fill n paint made the crown look good. I need to put all my trim stuff in a bag. I used a coping saw and the small grinder with sanding dics to cope the crown and base. We just finnished up the vinyl soffit out side and the #'s changed by two inches in the eves, pure hacks! I took a bunch of pics, got home and found the it was set wrong and files were to big to post,,,,,anyway I don't do a lot of trim but in my old age want to do more. I know I can pull it off! I have done so much with so little for so long , I can pull off anything with almost nothing now!:laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> I'm still using milk crates.:thumbsup:


I'll put my glue, pl, caulk gun, shims... In a milk crate or 5 gal. Bucket (usually the bucket. They're also handy to stack/separate PVC fittings. :thumbsup:
Damn, wrong thread again. :whistling 
Thanks Leo! :whistling :jester:

DWB, If you don't do slab doors often then just get a cheap plastic pc. If you do alot, templaco templates. Most of my finishing stuff I keep in this open tote, some in my nail gun bag, some in shop, pouches... Yeah, I'm a mess!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

William James said:


> I'll put my glue, pl, caulk gun, shims... In a milk crate or 5 gal. Bucket (usually the bucket. They're also handy to stack/separate PVC fittings. :thumbsup:
> Damn, wrong thread again. :whistling
> Thanks Leo! :whistling :jester:
> 
> DWB, If you don't do slab doors often then just get a cheap plastic pc. If you do alot, templaco templates. Most of my finishing stuff I keep in this open tote, some in my nail gun bag, some in shop, pouches... Yeah, I'm a mess!


 Thanks W.J., I jumped on this one from HD online with the 99$ ridgid 1/4 sheet sander and trim router http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021099/24889/Milescraft-Complete-Door-Mortise-Kit.aspx maybe not the best but it's beats freehanding it and using a chisel and knife:blink:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

That Porter Cable one isn't close to the best either. But it works. 
:thumbsup:

Jay


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

vos said:


> Ok carpenters, framers,roofers what do u use to carry/ hold your hand tools that don't stay in your belt?



My van. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Today I poped for the new bag to start the trim kit:laughing:, looked all over the place for the small Japanese wood planes my father inlaw sent from japan but can't find them:sad: ok I got pics the laughs on me:no:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 3 of these. They stay in the cutaway van.
One for plumbing hand tools
One for Electrical hand tools
One for general hand tools

I've got duplicates of several tools, but that is okay. Keeps me organized and productive which is difficult when doing mostly remodels.


----------

